
Emergency dose of epinephrine that does not cost an arm and a leg - dredmorbius
http://m.imgur.com/gallery/th6Ua
======
dredmorbius
Some insistance and comparison-shopping through a pharmacy database result:
"My new script fell into the generic price catagory which, with the coverage
we have, ran me a whopping $5."

Which somehow the existing quasi-market system failed to surface.

